# It's a Crossfire for me



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

No matter how bad you feel in life :'(, now matter how often you've had a dashpod/coilpack/dropping window failure , no matter that you're now called an estate agent courtesy of J. Clarkson :-X.......... at least you don't own a Crossfire ;D

The next time you see one, lower you're window and give the driver a few quid... go on , they'll need it. :-[

After the 3.2 was maulled on top gear last week, I was expecting the Crossfire to come out on top for all the wrong reasons but Jeremy 'C' was true to form and utterly destroyed the car in absolutely every way.... CLASSIC ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

It was interesting that they hated the manual gearbox. The fact is that Merc manuals don't work properly until the car's done about 10k, which is no good to road testers. Their criticism of the auto was a bit more unexpected, particularly considering that the box is basically the same as the one in Clarkson's SL55.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

what an ugly car kind of reminds me of Homer Simpsons car but the coupe version ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

Not to mention the sparyed on silver dash......Eeeww tacky


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> utterly destroyed the car in absolutely every way.... CLASSIC ;D ;D ;D


What a classic review - most enjoyable! ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

You may all slag it off but it's 0-62 is way faster than the TT 180 & 225 and 0.3 second quicker than the new V6.

I have mixed views about and am hoping to test drive it in the xmas break


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

If it is only 0.3 faster than the V6, it will not be 'way faster' than a 225. Chrysler claim 0-62 in 6.5 seconds...

Personally, I don't like the styling, I hate the interior and fully expect that with the recirculating ball steering, it will feel even more numb than the TT.

As has been demonstrated countless times, a second on 0-60 isn't enough to differentiate cars on the road by more than a few feet. If that's what pops your cork fine...

For me, if it isn't in the 5's it isn't worth boasting about


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sure TG were quoting low 7s for 0-60......

Still, I wouldn't buy one simply based on looks. I think its hideous, to be honest...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I don't particularly like it, but it is different, and judging by the crowds around the one I saw at the weekend, it's certainly thought provoking.

I don't understand how they can expect it to compete however, when it is based on the Mercedes SLK which is about to be replaced. It's like Audi building a new TT based on the same platform rather than going for the new A3 / A4 platform.

Very odd about the auto being so bad. I guess it must be different from the Mercedes auto everyone likes so much.

As for it being quicker than any TT to 60, 0.3secs in the real world is absolutely nothing. I once beat a Toyota MR2 off the lights in a 45bhp VW Polo. He was trying as well. It's how you drive the thing (even more so if you have a DSG gearbox... )


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

I just dont see any reason to buy one when you have these alternatives;

RX8
TT
350Z
SLK
Boxster

It isnt good enough in any one area IMO to warrant buying one


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only thing I can possibly think of that it has going for it is that it has nothing going for it.

Strange to say, but when a car is launched to universal hatred, then it's unlikely they'll sell many over here, and therefore exclusivity is assured.

However, it will be at the expense of any assumed knowledge about cars.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Autoexpress Longterm Review of the Crossfire is HERE

"Compared to the cars it came up against - the Nissan 350Z and Audi TT - it isn't very good."

"While a TT puts you in touch with your feminine side, the Crossfire is all butch and macho."


----------

